# E' MORTO



## Mari' (6 Aprile 2008)

http://www.ansa.it/opencms/export/site/visualizza_fdg.html_44948916.html


----------



## Old Giusy (6 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> http://www.ansa.it/opencms/export/site/visualizza_fdg.html_44948916.html


Mia madre è tristissima.... a lei piaceva troppo!


----------



## Mari' (6 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Mia madre è tristissima.... a lei piaceva troppo!


Anche a mia madre piaceva molto.


----------



## Old Jesus (6 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> http://www.ansa.it/opencms/export/site/visualizza_fdg.html_44948916.html


E volevo vedere che si lamentava pure.....

(non è mia, è di De Crescenzo...)


----------



## Old Asudem (6 Aprile 2008)

a mia madre è sempre stato sul culo invece... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





in compenso adorava richard widmark, morto anche lui settimana scorsa


----------



## Mari' (6 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> a mia madre è sempre stato sul culo invece...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anche a me piaceva molto


----------



## Old Asudem (6 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Anche a me piaceva molto


anche a me. era molto affascinante.


----------



## tatitati (6 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> a mia madre è sempre stato sul culo invece...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
perchè ti esprimi sempre come uno scaricatore di porto bert?
bastava dire non le piaceva... mah..


----------



## Old Asudem (6 Aprile 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> perchè ti esprimi sempre come uno scaricatore di porto bert?
> bastava dire non le piaceva... mah..


mò me lo segno.


----------



## Old Giusy (6 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> mò me lo segno.


Mi ricordi Troisi....


----------



## Mari' (6 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> mò me lo segno.


... confessa  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  e' il tuo secondo lavoro ... ecco perche' vuoi andare a vivere a Genova


----------



## Old Asudem (6 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Mi ricordi Troisi....


quella battuta era strepitosa

ricordati che devi morire.........
mò me lo segno


----------



## Old Asudem (6 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... confessa
> 
> 
> 
> ...


non posso dare torto a tati
(tati qui sono asudem non bert, se no non si capisce che dai addosso a me 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 )
è sempre stato un mio difetto parlare un po' colorito
ma ho talmente tanti pregi che un difettuccio me lo si può anche perdonare 

	
	
		
		
	


	





non capisco però come mai tatina, non fai lo stesso appunto a tante tue amichette che si esprimono non come uno scaricatore ...peggio, molto peggio


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> http://www.ansa.it/opencms/export/site/visualizza_fdg.html_44948916.html


Attore interessante soprattutto per la presenza fisica. Ho apprezzato principalmente Il pianeta delle scimmie.


----------



## Mari' (6 Aprile 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Attore interessante soprattutto per la presenza fisica. Ho apprezzato principalmente *Il pianeta delle scimmie.*


E' il mio preferito! ... non ho approvato la sua ostinata campagna a favore per la detenzione delle armi in casa a tutti i costi


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (6 Aprile 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Attore interessante soprattutto per la presenza fisica. Ho apprezzato principalmente Il pianeta delle scimmie.



Bel film !! La scena finale in cui si trova di fronte la statua della libertà semidistrutta dall'esplosione atomica, all'epoca mi colpi parecchio!


----------



## Mari' (6 Aprile 2008)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Bel film !! La scena finale in cui si trova di fronte la statua della libertà semidistrutta dall'esplosione atomica, all'epoca mi colpi parecchio!


Vero, gran bel film  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ciao Fabri'!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> E' il mio preferito! ... non ho approvato la sua ostinata campagna a favore per la detenzione delle armi in casa a tutti i costi


Forse tu, che hai vissuto là, puoi capire meglio questa cosa che a me fa orrore.


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (6 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Vero, gran bel film
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ciao Marì, tutto bene?


----------



## Mari' (6 Aprile 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Forse tu, che hai vissuto là, puoi capire meglio questa cosa che a me fa orrore.


Le armi in USA girano con grande facilta', vedi trutte le stragi nelle scuole e gli incidenti in casa fra i bambini.

Devo dire che non tutti la pensano cosi ... c'e' quel bel film di Michael Moore "Bowling for Columbine" dove appare anche Charlton Heston e che ne esce di melda.


----------



## Mari' (6 Aprile 2008)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Ciao Marì, tutto bene?



Ottimamente grazie, e tu pure eh?


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (6 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ottimamente grazie, e tu pure eh?



Si tutto bene.....o quasi, sul lavoro ho un capo che mi fa girare i santissimi....
ma direi che è "ordinaria amministrazione"


----------



## Mari' (6 Aprile 2008)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Si tutto bene.....o quasi, sul lavoro *ho un capo che mi fa girare i santissimi....*
> ma direi che è "ordinaria amministrazione"


E' il loro ruolo


----------



## Miciolidia (6 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> quella battuta era strepitosa
> 
> ricordati che devi morire.........
> mò me lo segno


----------



## Miciolidia (6 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> non posso dare torto a tati
> (tati qui sono asudem non bert, se no non si capisce che dai addosso a me
> 
> 
> ...


----------

